# my lil baby



## jame011 (Jul 10, 2008)

this is my baby petey. he's a cavalier king charles spaniel. he's the best ever  the second pic is about a month old. 

i am new to this site but hope to learn/share some good info.

jamie


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

I love king charles spaniels... Very good looking dog!


----------



## WhiteDogHouse (Jul 10, 2008)

They look so innocent, then they have your favorite shoe in their mouth! What a precious baby!


----------



## KenRC51 (Jul 13, 2008)

thats a cute pup.


----------

